# Welches Linux für einen Root Server



## Jared566 (12. April 2010)

*Welches Linux für einen Root Server*

Hallo Leute,

Ich möchte einach mal einen vServer auf einem PC aufsetzten, um zu sehen wie das Funktioniert. Doch Welche Software / Grundsystem muss ich nehmen?
Am Ende soll man den Server über ein Webinterface verwalten können.

Gibt es sowas schon vorgefertigt?

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich will 

Mfg Jared


----------



## dot (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Linux für einen Root Server*

In einer virtuellen Maschine oder was genau meinst du mit "vServer"?


----------



## bingo88 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Linux für einen Root Server*

Als Webverwaltungssystem käme z. B. Syscp in Betracht. Schau auf der Seite bei Wikipedia aber auch am besten mal bei den anderen Tools vorbei (stehen ganz unten).

Prinzipiell reicht auch ein entsprechend konfiguriertes Virtual Box zum testen, aber bei den vServer-Anbietern kommen meist KVM, Xen oder Produkte von VMware zum Einsatz. Ob die eine Webverwaltung mitbringen, kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen...


----------



## lazy (13. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Linux für einen Root Server*

Verstehe auch nicht ganz was du jetzt machen willst. Willst du ein OS in einer VM aufsetzen oder unter windows  soetwas wie XAMP installieren?


----------



## Jared566 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Linux für einen Root Server*

Also es gibt ja diese vServer im Internet. Und soetwas möchte ich 'nachbauen' auf meinem alten PC. Also 2 oder mehr Virtuelle Rechner auf 1 physikalischem PC und das ganze mit anbindung an ein Webinterface.

Mfg Jared


----------



## dot (13. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Linux für einen Root Server*

Debian + jails/Xen?


----------



## bingo88 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Linux für einen Root Server*

Meines Wissens brauchst du für die "dicken" VMs ne CPU mit HW-Virtualisierung a la Intel VT bzw. AMD-V. Ich kenne als Software persönlich nur das System von VMware, kostet aber nen Haufen Geld


----------



## Bauer87 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Linux für einen Root Server*

Ohne Hardware-Virtualisierung wird das eh keinen Spaß machen. Wenn das also keine neuere AMD-CPU ist oder einer der Intel-CPU, die das entsprechende Feature unterstützen, wird es langsam.

Zum System: Ich würde Xen oder KVM ausprobieren.


----------



## rebel4life (16. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Linux für einen Root Server*

Debian und dazu Webmin, wobei ich alles per SSH machen würde.


----------



## HeNrY (16. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Linux für einen Root Server*

dito - debian ftw!


----------



## Kadauz (16. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Linux für einen Root Server*

Ich würde CentOS nehmen. Ist die nicht kommerzielle Version von Red Hat Enterprise Linux. Sehr zu empfehlen, hat auch den längsten Support der aktuellen Version.


----------



## Jared566 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Linux für einen Root Server*

Ich habe jetzt bei Microsoft einen Download für einen Hyper V 2008 R2 gefunden.. ist das nicht auch sowas für Virtualisierung?

Mfg Jared


----------



## rebel4life (19. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Linux für einen Root Server*

Bestimmt, aber VMware oder auch Qemu sind da weitaus besser.


----------



## bingo88 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Linux für einen Root Server*

Zumal ich bei MS dir jetzt atm nicht sagen kann, ob man dafür wieder gesonderte Lizenzen benötigt. Ich sag nur Terminal services, ~300€ für 5 Lizenzen


----------



## Bauer87 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Linux für einen Root Server*

Die Microsoft-VM wird ein Windows auf dem Server benötigen. Das halte ich für enorme Ressourcen-Verschwendung. Das Windows willst du ja gar nicht zu Gesicht bekommen, daher gibt es auch keinen Grund, ein so fettes System zu nutzen, das dir dann direkt mal 2GiB Ram weg frisst, bevor du überhaupt die VM gestartet hast.


----------



## bingo88 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Linux für einen Root Server*

Genau, davon mal ganz abgesehn. Der soll nicht grade Ressourcensparend sein, da fährt man mit Linux und ner entsprechenden Lösung wie Xen schon besser. Ich meine, bei Opensuse ist das recht einfach einzurichten, brauch man nur ein paar mal klicken


----------



## Jared566 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Linux für einen Root Server*

Okey dann werde ich mich mal mit XEN beschäftigen 

Verstehe ich das dann richtig:

Ich habe einen PC. Dort installiere ich zb. die Debian Netinstall version. dann noch das Xen Packet und wie geht das dann weiter?

Dann muss ich doch auf meiner Debian Konsole einen Befehl eingeben, das ein neuer Server erstellt wird und dort ebendfals ein Debian installiert wird.
Kann ich dann auf meinem Host System ein Apache installieren, und mir eine Seite schreiben, die die 'Server' verwaltet?

Mfg Jared


----------



## Falk (20. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Linux für einen Root Server*

Theoretisch geht es, aber es gibt auch fertige Lösungen dafür. Citrix Xen Server z.B, den gibt es sogar "Free" Citrix Systems  Products  -- XenServer  XenServer


----------



## Jared566 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Linux für einen Root Server*

sooo ich habe mal den ganzen Tag recherchiert im Internet und bin jetzt auf nem ganz anderm weg 

Ich werde es nun mal mit Linux-vServer.org und OpenVPC versuchen. Werde meinen Chef mal morgen Fragen ob ich mal ein Test-System aufsetzten darf ^^

Mfg Jared


----------



## bingo88 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Linux für einen Root Server*

Wie ich schon sagte, bei Opensuse gibt's sogar nen grafisches Tool dafür. Du installierst im Yast erstmal den Hypervisor-Kernel und danach kannst du deine VMs einrichten. Ist eigentlich recht simpel


----------



## Magic12345 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Welches Linux für einen Root Server*

Ubuntu Server + Webmin
das ganze einfach unter VirtualBox.


----------

